# Married!!!



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let everyone know that as of yesterday, I am now MARRIED!!!

The same-day video is posted on our website at Tash and Alym's Wedding

Sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you both, I wish you the best with your future together


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! Live Happily ever after


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

congrats man... Im 9 months away from doing the same thing!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

congratulations...shouldn't you be on your honeymoon?

wow, everything in that video happened in one day? crazy

beautiful video


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful weather for a wedding! If not exactly perfect 'tux' weather


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! That is awesome. I have to agree with the others....wearing a tux in this weather is craziness...reminds me of my own wedding. LOL.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Alym and Natasha. Beautiful bride. May the magic continue for you both .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats  ...ummm but now think honeymoon not fish .


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

tux.. Im glad we picked next may, a bit cooler.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats man  

that video was amazing, the quality was so sharp and crystal clear, it's like it was a music video haha 

Great and congrats


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

best to both of you!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! enjoy 2 together!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Alym!! I hope your marriage is long and happy.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats!! very HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH. pics are beautiful..and you look like your meant for each other. good looking couple. 
i havent met your wife..but i know she got a great guy .


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

SUCKER!!!!!!!!!

I'm kidding, I remember hearing you say you were nervous during her stagette  I found that funny at the time.

I'm glad you're happily married, congratulations Alym!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Now, Natasha can sleepover without the in-laws raising a brow . Congratz, buddy. I hope Jamaica is awesome ! CYA when you get back, bro! BTW, does Natasha know you are on the forum on your honeymoon? darn fish addict !

Stuart


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Congrats man
> 
> that video was amazing, the quality was so sharp and crystal clear, it's like it was a music video haha
> 
> Great and congrats


Yea real nice job indeed I just viewed it in HD what a great job of putting it together Poor Guy musta been up all night editing all that ...
Hes gonna have to explain that " hey cover me with food " part though .


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Hope you have a wonderful honeymoon!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats to you both of you..wish u the best of luck and happiness. BTW..thats a great looking video..on the webpage


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Great video & your wife looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

We leave for honeymoon tomorrow lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats and the video is amazing! Wishing both of you everlasting love and happiness.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Yea real nice job indeed I just viewed it in HD what a great job of putting it together Poor Guy musta been up all night editing all that ...
> Hes gonna have to explain that " hey cover me with food " part though .


Hah, as part of our package, the videographers actually do a "same day edit" - that footage was shot throughout the day, and that same video was shown at our reception that SAME night, including footage from the reception itself!! They have a full-time person cutting the video together as the day progresses. It's NUTS.

The "cover me with food" part, is a weird tradition in our culture that happens the day before the wedding, it's a long story that emerged as a simple tradition that has become progressively messier each year! I got the brunt of it sadly this year...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz again Alym but i hate u cause u made me cry with that video lol seriously i cried. I am so happy that u guys look soooo happy and i am sure u are making her dreams come true  U r good man


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Alym, Best wishes for a great life together


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Wish you many happy years together!


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats man! I wish you guys have a long and happy marriage together!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats and may your home soon be overrun with rugrats, fry or munchkins


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wow! congrats on your new life.

My wholehearted well wishes for you and Natasha for a happy, joyous and prosperous married life.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! you have just increased your personal assets.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Alym. I wish you both many happy years together.


----------

